
How to Use Blockchain to Build a Scalable Database? - alexeysemeney
https://www.devteam.space/blog/how-to-use-blockchain-to-build-a-scalable-database/
======
convolvatron
i admit to knowing very little about blockchains and some about distributed
databases.

from previous readings each verified statement needs to be folded into > 50%
of the entire population so that there effectively a global quorum. so..that
makes it somewhat paxos-like, except with a strong desire not to partition
quorums for scalability (as suggested in one of the later sections). which
would make performance/node point entirely in the wrong direction.

the article acknowledges this problem, but really doesn't address technical
solutions except to link to two company's main pages.

can anyone shed more light?

